# Turkey Tune-Up



## bbq engineer (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Everyone...Happy Weekend!

I think I will be smoking a bunch of turkeys for the neighborhood on Thanksgiving, so I wanted to do one in advance just for me. That way I could refine my process and ensure that everyone's birds were awesome for their special holiday.

I smoked a turkey last year and I will tell you that it was without question the best bird I have ever eaten. Here is what I'm doing:

I have an 11 lb bird that I put in a large ziploc bag. I hate to put large quantities of brine (and bird) in the refrigerator in case they would spring a leak, so I do this in a cooler. Here is the turkey in the cooler waiting for some more brine.


Brining the bird - A must for poultry (IMHO) and I am using a brine of salt, brown sugar, pepper, garlic, thyme, sage, and a touch of molasses. I usually put it in the blender and spin it around to make sure everything is well disolved. A couple of years ago, I was complaining about my POS blender, so Mrs. Engineer got me this one. It is really heavy, very powerful, and doesn't have that stupid Frappe' button on it...I mean who the hell knows what frappe' is any way. I think if your blender has buttons on it, it should have one that says "margarita", but I digress......My blender has an on and off switch, and a dial that controls the speed which is read on a tachometer...No kidding, my blender has a tachometer! Here we are moving at 5000 RPM.


Turkey and Brine is in, and I'm filling the cooler with Ice. This can now sit outside in the garage, and be safe and not pose a leakage danger to my fridge.


Tomorrow, I am going to smoke this with Cherry, Apple, and Pecan mix, and also make some dynamite gravy in the smoker....stay tuned!


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 23, 2009)

What's your address and are there any houses for sale in your neighborhood. Sounds like a great brine.  

Kudos to you for making turkeys for the neighbors  That's awfully nice of you.


----------



## bassman (Oct 23, 2009)

Here we are, patiently waiting for the q-view.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks awesome Dana, look forward to the finished pics. By the way, does that blender have an overhead cam???? I have not seen one with a tach
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## rivet (Oct 23, 2009)

Dana, I gotta have a blender like yours...with a tach! Wow, is that a custom job? The only improvement I could imagine would be a glass container for us traditionalists. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great appliance, I'm impressed with both it and the cool Mrs Engineer for getting it for you.... Oh and to no less regard, your turkey looks good so far too~ keep us posted!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 23, 2009)

Everything looks great and I like the brine it's sounds pretty good. So I too will be waiting in the wings awaiting the Qview.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks Great, Sounds Great, Great Idea, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gotta Have One of Those Blenders...


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 23, 2009)

looks really good so far,  and perhaps a plan i may follow, I am smoking my first turkey fot t-giving(as well as an oven bird),  a practice run of my brine, might be a good idea.


----------



## rw willy (Oct 23, 2009)

YOu'll always remember your first leaky ziploc bag in the fridge.  What a mess.
Love the cooler idea.
Smoke that birdie and let us watch!


----------



## freshmeat (Oct 24, 2009)

I have yet to smoke a big bird and very curios on the gravy making process.  Do you place bird in pan, or place drip pan below bird?  Does gravy have smokey flavor as well?

Thanks for sharing, looking forward to updates.


----------



## bbq engineer (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I've got the gravy put together and in the smoker and the bird out of the cooler and rubbed down...here's how it looks:

For the gravy, cut up an onion, some celery, carrots, and a couple of apples and put in a roasting pan that you can put in the smoker. Make sure that the veggies are what you would eat, because remember that cool blender with the Tachometer that I showed you earlier...Yup, this is going in there to produce a beautiful sweet / savory / smoky stock for gravy and soups after the bird is cooked.


Add some Thyme and Sage...I remembered that my fresh sage had come back to life given the cool weather that we've had, so I threw in a leaf of that too.


Add the neck and any trimmings and fill it up with chicken or vegetable broth or stock. If you want, you can put in some sherry too...I forgot that when I was out running errands this morning, so mine is sherry free. Also, My bird had two necks stuffed in the cavity...BONUS for my gravy!


Here is the bird this afternoon after taking a bath in the cooler.


I ran my fingers under the skin and smeared it with butter and Thyme / Sage. I also cut up an onion and an apple and stuffed in the keester along with another sage leaf.


The bird sits atop the gravy so I get all of the delicious drippings. 


Time for the "Iron Maiden" to do her job. The TBS is a mix of apple and wild cherry, and smells wonderful. I have the thing stoked up to about 325° as well...Time to relax for a bit...where's my beer?


----------



## fire it up (Oct 24, 2009)

Beautiful things are happening in your smoker right now!
Great brine and that is one hell of a heavy duty blender, everything is looking great so far.


----------



## treegje (Oct 24, 2009)

I have no doubt,it will be fantastic
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I love your smoker,BBQ Engineer


----------



## alx (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks great Dana.I love compound butter under the skin with frsh herbs-a real treat....Never thought of apples in a gravy,but then i do not think much anywho....

Cant wait for my internet plate!!!!!


----------



## bbq engineer (Oct 25, 2009)

Turkey is done!

Here is the bird...it looks great.



Here is the Gravy after cooking in the smoker and catching some of that great turkey flavor.


I strained out the veggies and put them in the blender. 


I defatted the broth, and put in enough to fill the blender, and let it run.


Here it is spinning the gravy at 11,000 RPM.


The gravy is really nice...if you want it thinner, you can put in more broth, but I like mine a little thicker. It is smoky, smooth, and absolutely delicious.


Platter of turkey ready to be devoured.


Mrs. Engineer's parents were out for dinner...it was their 55th anniversary. We didn't want to go to "thanksgiving" on them so we served a wild grain rice instead of stuffing, and Mrs. Engineer wanted fried Okra. We also ate some butternut squash that Mrs. Engineer grew. It looks pretty monochromatic on the plate, but everything was really good together.


For Desert, I made Phyllo Dough pear tarts with Gorgonzola cheese and toasted pine nuts. 


Out of the Oven....


Plated Ala-Mode and then I drizzled it with some butter rum sauce I made with Capt. Morgan.


Drizzled with Butter Rum Sauce


Everything was awesome, and the desert was incredible.


----------



## ronp (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow man, that is an awsome smoke, and presentation, the gravy looks to die for along with every thing else, I love gravy.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 25, 2009)

nuff said.  cause i'd be here all night if i tried to tell you how much i thought of everything you've made here.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 25, 2009)

OMG Dana!!! I don't even know what to say on this one. Unbelievable. Fantastic. You are quite the accomplished cook, that is for sure. The Turkey, well I don't think I have ever seen a nicer looking bird. And the other items and the presentaion, P E R F E C T...
 Point for sure on an absolutely terrific job.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













I have to add this as well.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 25, 2009)

Man thats so good looking 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













for sure that is one of the best meals I have seen here in  along time


----------



## pepeskitty (Oct 26, 2009)

BBQEng you have some definite skills on the grill.  That whole meal looks absolutely wonderful.  I was very interested in your turkey as I am also planning my first smoked turkey for Thanksgiving.  I am going to wait and try my first one on Thanksgiving day though.  I just want that first smoked turkey we taste on that day when we are all here together.  It feels kind of risky but I am just going to "wing it"  (pun intended).  My wife loved your dessert and the dessert plates she said were absolutely beautiful.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 26, 2009)

This is one of the best posts Ive seen...Man this really looks great.....Points for sure....I look forward to the Thanksgiving post with all the neighbors birds


----------



## tomthegrillguy (Nov 2, 2009)

Dang, that looks great!!!

Definitely gonna give this a go.  I've done smoked turkeys before on an old charcoal grill, so I'm looking forward to doing it on the Traeger this year.


----------



## red stick bbq (Nov 9, 2009)

An excellent post, with first class instruction and photography!  And the meal wasn't bad either!


----------



## hemi (Nov 9, 2009)

Gotta get me a blender with a tach....   gotta.....   Hemi..


----------



## marvin (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks Great! 

A Couple of questions though, as I am new to smoking turkey:
 1) What is/are the advantages of stuffing apples & Onions inside, does it affect taste?
 2) I like the idea of putting butter, thyme, sage under the skin, but would that allow some of the juices to escape during the smoke by actualling allow air/smoke under the skin?

Going to do my test run this weekend for turkey day and just am curious as to these techniques. Feel free to give more if they come to mind!


----------



## centexcarnivore (Nov 10, 2009)

Great post and results.  I can only wish to be able to do half as good.  Given it was 11lbs... what were you temps and eventual cooking time?  I too am planning a T-Day turkey for the first time.


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 10, 2009)

I second that motion.


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 10, 2009)

I put apples, herbs, and onions in the cavity so they would sacrifice their moisture instead of the moisture being drawn out of the bird. The more aromatics you put in the cavity, the more it will infuse into the meat. There wasn't a distinct onion or apple taste to the bird, but more a delicious sweet smoky taste. I'm sure it was the combination of the apple, aromatics, smoke, and brine, it all combined beautifully...I won't change a thing. You can think of it like putting a beer can up a Chicken's keester to make beer can chicken. It provides some moisture, and some essence into the final product.

If you do put a compound butter under the skin, it doesn't allow air in and moisture to escape...actually it would work opposite of that. The skin drapes on the bird and doesn't allow air under it. The extra butter (fat) bastes the bird and the herbs give a great flavor. 

For your turkey, you want to stoke the smoker up to 325° or so because turkey doesn't have as much *fatty* tissue as ribs or butts. By cooking them faster (not low and slow) you preserve the flavorful juice in the meat and don't dry them out. At 325F, 15-pound bird will be done in about 3 to 3.5 hours as a starting point...I think my bird took about 2 1/2 hours. 

If your bird comes with a pop up thermometer, take that out and insert a probe into the front of the breast so the tip is in the center of the thickest part of the breast (usually right where the popup thermometer was). At 165°F in the breast it is safe according to the United States Department of Agriculture (USDA). From the USDA site:


> A whole turkey is safe cooked to *minimum internal temperature of 165 degrees F throughout the bird* as measured with a food thermometer. Check the internal temperature in the innermost part of the thigh and wing and the thickest part of the breast. For reasons of personal preference, consumers may choose to cook poultry to higher temperatures. Turkey breasts must reach 165 degrees.


More than likely, when the breast is at 165° the thighs are likely to be higher than that. To ensure a moist bird, besides brining it, I recommend that you take it out of the smoker when the internal temp of the breast reaches 160°, 165° max. My rationale is this...If the temp is 160°F in the center of the breast when you take it off, it will rise at least another 5°F as it rests. Be sure to use an accurate thermometer (I use my therma-pen) to make sure you are good to go. Cook to temp, and not to time...this will make sure you have a fantastic bird for your special day. Good luck and take lots of pictures.

I also use this same philosophy for smaller birds on the smoker...they come out great too!


----------



## flyhigh123 (Nov 11, 2009)

Is it possible to smoke at a lower temp, I use a MES and i don't know if it gets to that temp...

looks great!!!!


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 11, 2009)

BBQe,
WOW!!! You really set the bar high for the rest of us!! All around great job. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My mouth is still watering and I just ate dinner too... 

I gotta see if I have a roaster pan that will fit in my ECB on the rack above the water pan so that I can try the gravy idea. I love's me some gravy!!! 

Where can I find a blender like that?? That thing ROCKS!!!


----------



## bluefrog (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes, you can smoke at a lower temp but you will not get a crispy skin.  Once in the distant past someone posted that they had heard or read that if you rubed the skin with cornstarch it would crisp up at these lower temps.  I have never tried this and havn't found anyone else who has.  So don't know if there is any merrit to it.

Scott


----------



## treegje (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow excellent job


----------



## pigbear (Nov 24, 2009)

Question, I tried catching the drippings and making gravy last year and it came out waaaay too smokey.

How do you keep the gravy fixins from becoming too smokey, pull it sooner?  If so, how long do you leave the gravy pan in?


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 24, 2009)

PigBear,

You will have to judge.  It is makes a difference with what type of smoke (wood) you are using.  If you only want a little bit of smoke, pull it sooner and finish in the oven.  I have let this gravy go the distance with the bird, and it wasn't too smoky, in fact, it was absolutely delicious!

Good luck!


----------



## alx (Nov 24, 2009)

Excellent points bbq engineer.I think the fact the birds are done outdoors with fuel and a bit of smoke gives the whole bird a better taste then a oven....


----------



## munsonbw (Nov 24, 2009)

I too have a MES and was planning on smoking a turkey for Thanksgiving.  Is there a benefit to smoking in the MES at 275 until a certain temp/time then pulling and putting it in the oven at 350 (or whatever you are supposed to cook them at) and finishing it off?  I don't mind waiting the extra time, but if there is little reason to smoke after, say 2 hours, then why not speed things up?

And, wow man, spectacular work.  It is inspiring... I almost want to learn how to really cook.  So far I am the grill and smoking expert of the house, but am cautious about showing too much culinary prowess.


----------



## alx (Nov 24, 2009)

Why on my WSM i cook at 340 degree on average.Speeds up cook and crispy skin.....Still have to watch internal to prevent dry/overcooking...

I have seen lots of folk smoke and then finish in oven at higher temps.I do not have a MES myself....Few hours in smoke will give you some flavor....And the drippings are loaded with flavor...


----------



## pigbear (Nov 24, 2009)

Generally use hickory chunks and some maple and oak that I cut down. Maybe the problem was they made a rue out of the drippings and your recipe has all the liquid and veggies/fruit already in it.

Plan on giving yours a shot. I'll be up at 4:00 AM to start the smoker.


----------



## torkey (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks excellent!!! I was sitting in class yesterday looking at this while doing a little research on here for thursday and man, by the time I got out of class I was STARVING hahaha.  I know you stated the ingredients in your brine and rub, but any chance of quantities of the ingredients for us newbies? :)


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 25, 2009)

Torkey,

I use a 1:1:1 ratio for the important ingredients...

1 cup of salt
1 cup of Brown sugar
1 gallon of water

The rest is flavoring aids and since I'm really a "pinch of this and dab of that" guy, I suggest that you use a few shakes of the other ingredients along with a drizzle of molasses. I also use this when I brine salmon, and Mrs. Engineer is spoiled for eating out, because my salmon is always so much better than what she can get in a restaurant.

Take some pics of your bird and let us know how it turned out.  Good Luck and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## pignit (Nov 25, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*







*That blender is goin on my Christmas list. Great smoke!*


----------



## brower (Nov 25, 2009)

engineer, how do you de-fat the broth?  might be a stupid question but i'm stuck on that part.


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 25, 2009)

Not a stupid question by any means. The fat will rise to the top and I just skim it off with a spoon. Some people will use a gravy separator that looks like this: http://www.cooking.com/products/shprodde.asp?SKU=218161

I just use a spoon or ladle and gently spoon it off. If you are going to thicken the gravy with flour, use some of the fat with some flour to make a roux, and then add the broth to that. This will ensure a smooth and lump free gravy. Make sure to bring it to a full boil, as flour doesn't reach it's full thickening potential until it reaches a boil.

Good luck and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## matt1124 (Nov 28, 2009)

I made the gravy like that and it turned out amazing! Thanks!


----------



## 72lemanscvbl (Dec 27, 2009)

FYI I did an MES on Christmas day.  It was 9 degrees outside, windy and snowing.  I eventually put a blanket behind the back of the unit and propped it up against the deck railing so it would stay up.  I turned on the MES about 6:30 am, and put in the veggies/broth at that time in effort to keep the temp when I oppened it again to place the Turkey (about 12 lbs).  I punctured a beer can and put that in the turkey (the beer on its side).  Put the turkey in about 7:30, turned it about 11a, and checked it at 1 and pulled it about 2:15.  The highest temp the smoker would get to was 255 with the cold weather.  I had stuck a thermometer into the breast and leg at the 1pm and they read 172 and 180 but was afraid it wasn't accurate with the fact that the temp hadn't gotten up that hot in the unit, so I did let the turkey go longer.  It took 2 hours to get to the 250 from cold start and would take an hour to get back to temp when the door was opened.  It came out looking amazing and not dry.  My gravy was pretty good.  I used about 25 percent drippings/vegetables to 75 percent chicken stock and still ended up with good and smokey gravey.  Blended it similar as to what was shown earlier in the post.  I had brined the turkey the night before.  All in all a very great success for a first turkey and working such a cold day.  I actually had to shovel a place on the deck to make a place for the MES.


----------



## stl-srt8 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanksgiving Day bump for Dana (BBQ Engineer).  This is the way I am doing our 20lb bird today.  I did it last year, and it was amazing!


----------



## sbv32 (Oct 25, 2011)

looking for Thanksgiving Turkey ideas and think I found one.!!!!


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 25, 2011)

On the "to do " list


----------



## billfromhavana (Nov 9, 2011)

Blender where can we get one?.......  I'm using Apple chucks again this year.


----------



## ewyatt3233 (Nov 9, 2011)

What is your ratio of seasonings?


----------



## eman (Nov 9, 2011)

If you are using an MES to smoke a bird, bring your internal to 160 then put it under a hot broiler to crisp up the skin. Works for me.


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm still cracking up at the tach on the blender....!! hahaha   where in the world did the Ms. engineer find that thing ??  Bet it would do good margaritas too.!

Food looks wonderful. Outstanding.


----------



## eppo (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm going to bump this for anyone that is still looking to smoke a turkey tomorrow.

This is the way i'll be doing it, it looks AMAZING! i think i'm going to add a little rub to it also.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 23, 2012)

HOLY MoLY ! WOW that looks GREAT ! ! ! !

Job well done .


----------



## bhawks35 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey guys-

I know this is a very old thread but I was searching how to smoke turkeys, saw this, and it looked so good I decided to follow it. I have a few questions if you guys dont mind helping me out:

- I see the OP used sage and thyme under the skin, but what did he do to the outside of the skin? 

- Can you do the herbs under the skin and a Rub on the outside or will that be too many flavors competing with one another?

- Should you baste at all during the smoke?

- Can you do this exact recipe and method with whole chickens? 

I have whole chickens fronzen I was going to use this with. My plan was to also use bacon fat on the outer skin, possibly with a rub, and then do everything else the OP said. Too much or is that okay? I was also planning on basting the chickens in the bacon fat maybe an hr or so into the smoke.

Any answers or input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks so much everyone!

cheers


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 5, 2014)

I'd say you'd be fine using this method for chickens. As for the bacon fat and rub, it wouldn't hurt anything but it might get a little busy flavor wise. I've basted turkeys with butter if they were looking a little pale, but if you coat it well with fat at the start you shouldn't need to baste.


----------

